# Thin lining after hysteroscopy?



## sukiesmile (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi all, thanks for taking the time to read this. Hope somebody might be able to help with some queries? 

After a missed m/c at 9 weeks and a failed FET (both donor eggs), my clinic in Ukraine suggested a hysteroscopy as they weren't happy with the lining thickness or structure. Hysteroscopy showed up some lining issues which they worked on and said they were happy they had resolved.  I am now at the end of my second month (post hysto) of daily estrogen (2mg x3) and the lining is not responding very well (only 5-6 mm, whereas I used to get at least 7mm before the hysteroscopy).  The clinic have told me to stay on estrogen for 2 more months in the hope that this improves as tehy wont let me downregulate until the lining gets to at least 7mm.
We are desparate to do a final fresh DE cycle as quickly as possible due to age issues.  I am also doing acupuncture weekly and taking aspirin and vits daily.  
Was wondering if anyone had any similiar issues with lining and did it improve?

Many thanks and best of luck to all whatever stage you are at.
SS.


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Im sorry you have waited so long for an answer, and I dont really have one for you, but I kind of know what you are going through.

Ive started taking aspirin recently as I have only just found out that I have cardiolipin antibodies aka sticky blood.

I just had a scan on day 15 of my cycle and my lining is only 4.6mm.  Im slightly concerned (for myself) that my consultant is going to let me down reg on my next day 1, when yours wont let you till you have 7mm.  But that is not what I came on to say.

What I wanted to say is that I have been wondering whether the aspirin is responsible for my thin lining.  Makes sense when I think about it because aspirin thins the blood, so I feel this would encourage more profuse bleeding at period time which has certainly been the case for me and Im passing lots of clots too.  Makes me feel like im shedding more of my lining than I should.

Cant help wondering.


----------

